# Solved: embedded Youtube Video won't play in Powerpoint 2010



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

I wonder if anyone else has run into this problem? I have embedded Youtube videos that won't play in PowerPoint 2010. The video shows up as a black rectangle. If I choose preview it hangs for a very long time, then a window pops ups stating: To play the selected item you must first install the latest version of Flash player. I of course have done this. I even used their uninstall tool and reinstalled Flash. Flash is working correctly. 

The videos played as recently as a few weeks ago, so I'm not sure why suddenly they won't. I created a few new ones to test and they do the same thing. I also tried running them as an administrator and it still doesn't work.

This is happening on most of the computers in our district. Windows 7, 64 bit. I just can't figure out what caused the change.

Any ideas? I'm stumped.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Did embed it per the following http://www.presentermedia.com/blog/2010/04/adding-flash-to-powerpoint/


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Dave,
Thanks for the quick response! 
I didn't have to do anything with the Developer's tools since we are using 2010. I just clicked Insert, video, video from website and embedded the old embed code. As I said, it was working before. Now it isn't. I feel like either Microsoft put out an update that broke this function or Youtube changed something.


----------



## JohnWilson (Nov 22, 2007)

There's an Adobe security update killing it.

We have a page showing how to get around it.

Video from Web _ wrong version of Flash


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

JohnWilson,
You sir are a genius!!! That solved it!! I have been going crazy the past few days trying to figure this out.
Thank you, thank you, thank you!!  Huge hugs to you!


----------



## StirnaGun (Mar 19, 2013)

Many thanks from me too.


----------

